
Apple's tech allies oppose the FBI, but still want your data - tosseraccount
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_TEC_APPLE_ENCRYPTION_PRIVACY?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2016-02-27-13-12-19
======
studentrob
The article title (and some parts of the article) argues that tech companies
are being hypocritical by opposing the FBI since they still gathering your
data.

This is a silly concern that is easily dispelled.

The cost of a company mishandling my data is much greater than the government
mishandling it. If there is a data breach within a company, there is a huge
chance that users will flee to a competing service if there is one available.
No such recourse is available for citizens if there is a data breach within
government.

While I believe strongly in the power of our vote and voice, we can't solve
FBI data breaches by voting in new congressmen. Hypothetically speaking, if
the FBI had a database of all our SSNs and home addresses and they were
stolen, then no elected official would be held responsible.

So, I see no problem in "Apple's tech allies" opposing the FBI and still
making money from ad revenue. The largest tech companies are more secure than
the government. I would still like tech companies to give me services that are
_more_ secure, however they are infinitely more knowledgeable about technology
than our government.

